# Suggestions for getting started on a budget?



## mrgreen (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, I've been looking at this site, and around the internet in general, for a couple days now at all the gorgeous pens. I'm in love with these elegant, classic, function pieces of art, and would like to give it a go.

Here's the catch(es): I live in a [small] apartment and have no workbench or room, so anything I get has to be something I can put away in the closet and take out to work on the kitchen table with. OK, next is my lack of funds... we all have this problem, I'm sure, but mines pretty tight. 

We're scrimping and saving for our first house, so cash is tight. I can't afford to buy a "nice" mini-lathe (which look to be in the $200+ range). When you figure in the mandrel, bushings, turning tools, a few kits, and some wood to get started I an guessing I'll be getting close to the $100 mark already, which is pushing it for a new hobby for me.

So, what do you folks recommend? Can this be done without a lathe? I've seen some "how-tos" online where people have mounted their mandrels to a drill press and worked them that way, but seemed like it would be very difficult to get it to come out evenly, and to do anything except for perfectly round cylinders. (I should have mentioned that I do have access to a good drill press at the in-laws up the road a couple miles).

I'm pretty handy, and was thinking about the possibility of converting my electric drill to a makeshift lathe, but I'm not sure if something this small would be doable to the required level of precision with something like that.

Thanks for any pointers, idea, or offers to sell me cheap used equipment! 

Rob

PS All of the pens in the "show-off" forum are amazing, and really inspired me to try this!


----------



## Dario (Apr 17, 2006)

Rob,

WELCOME to IAP!!!

I feel your pain...and maybe there is a way but having the lathe is foremost.  You are wise to consider all other equipment you may need...though I doubt you figured all of them already.

As I said, work on the lathe and maybe we can help you with the rest.  If you get to turning, I can send you some kits I am no longer using (7mm only), plus a few wooden blanks and other supplies (sandpaper from (120 to 2000 grit).  I may also be able to get you repacked finishing materials if you wish.  If you have a vacuum I can also throw a few disposable masks for you.

I have a small skew and small roughing gouge I can spare....that is bare bones but should be enough for tools.

email me your mailing address and I'll get you the package by next week 

Re: needed equipment lok at this thread... http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=11859

Careful with this hobby...it can be addicting (and can get expensive).  Good luck on the house purchase...don't loose sight on that one.[]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome to IAP!  You may want to consider looking for a Woodcraft or some similar place that has a fully loaded shop available for use for a fee.


----------



## mrgreen (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow, that is incredibly generous! I'll email you ASAP... I was looking around at the Harbor Freight site, and they have a little "mini-hobby lathe" for like $40. (http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=3173) Now, I figure it's got to be pretty bad for $40, but if it'll work it might let me get going for under $100 all said and done (with your very very kind offer).

I'd very much like to learn to do this for both a hobby and also its gift potential (you guys must have relatives who either really feel lucky or sick to death of pens!)... my grandparents built a new house recently and the old one is being torn down [building a new school]. I'd like to try and salvage some wood from it and make pens for my aunts/uncles and dad who grew up there, and grandparents who lived there for ~60 years.

Anyways, that's way off track... again, thank you so much! Any comments on that lathe? If it's "good enough" to carry me through the next year until I have a full work bench and some cash to get something nicer, it definitely fits the budget and space requirements.


----------



## mrgreen (Apr 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />Welcome to IAP!  You may want to consider looking for a Woodcraft or some similar place that has a fully loaded shop available for use for a fee.



No Woodcrafts near me (~80 miles each way the the closest one - saved gas would buy me a lathe in just a few trips!). I'll try and find something similar in the area [central Michigan, Lansing area] though, great suggestion.

Rob


----------



## Nolan (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome!!
If you dont get something in the near future (lathe) I could probably send you my Jet Pen Lathe. Super small and will work great to get started on. But it will have to wait till I get my new one that is on order. Then with Darios stuff you would be in good shape. If you just need one now you can get one off Ebay for under 100.00 bucks. I think I paid 75.00 for mine.
Nolan


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Apr 17, 2006)

> _
> Can this be done without a lathe? I've seen some "how-tos" online where people have mounted their mandrels to a drill press and worked them that way, but seemed like it would be very difficult to get it to come out evenly, and to do anything except for perfectly round cylinders. (I should have mentioned that I do have access to a good drill press at the in-laws up the road a couple miles).
> _


_

My very first pen was on the drill press...it came good, but very hard on the back to do...there is even a tool rest that you can buy to use tools with...but being sideways all the time to see the shape was tough to do. []_


----------



## redfishsc (Apr 17, 2006)

For getting free wood, check around at local hardwood suppliers, flooring suppliers (the best places, I've found), and firewood lots. 

Granted, this would require some access to a bandsaw, tablesaw, or a really straight cut with a jigsaw. 

If you are a member of a church, ask the pastor if anyone in the congregation has a small wood shop or similar outfit. I regularly have church members over at the shop (which isn't even my shop but the owner is a Christian) doing little things for them.

You can go and cut up all your blanks, drill them up and have them ready to glue the brass tube in them and turn.


As far as the lathe, check on Amazon.com for the Wilton lathe. Very small lathe and rather rudimentary but it will get the job done. 

BTW your biggest challenge will be sharpening your tools. I don't know any way to sharpen high-speed steel tools without a grinder, which would be a metal-dust pain in the hiney for your carpet (black stains and the slightest amount of water will cause a rusty spot if there is metal dust on the floor, it happens all the time on the rubber mat we have in front of our grinder table when we spill cooling water).




If anyone knows any ways of sharpening spindle gouges, skews, and rouging gouges without a grinder, let me and Mr. Green know because you'll do both of us a bigol flavor.


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Apr 17, 2006)

> I was looking around at the Harbor Freight site, and they have a little "mini-hobby lathe" for like $40. (http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=3173)


This will not be a good lathe to turn pens...it will not hold a pen mandrel


----------



## mrgreen (Apr 17, 2006)

" Welcome!!
If you dont get something in the near future (lathe) I could probably send you my Jet Pen Lathe. Super small and will work great to get started on. But it will have to wait till I get my new one that is on order. Then with Darios stuff you would be in good shape. If you just need one now you can get one off Ebay for under 100.00 bucks. I think I paid 75.00 for mine.
Nolan"

Again with the generosity in this group! I am very impressed, reminds me of my time in the Army before inspections and we'd all be digging out spare polished buttons and boots to make sure EVERYONE passed...  I might take you up on that offer, though... I'm not in a huge rush, I think I will be buying a mandrel, bushings, and barrel trimmer sometime soon and (along with Dario's gifts) give it a go on either the drill press (I'm young, I have a good back ) or try one of these super cheap-o lathes from Harbor Frieght.

"My very first pen was on the drill press...it came good, but very hard on the back to do...there is even a tool rest that you can buy to use tools with...but being sideways all the time to see the shape was tough to do. "

Promising! I might try it... wood I can get together lots of to practice with (nothing I would neccisarily put onto an actual pen, but I can shape it) and see how it goes. By tool rest do you mean something that holds the wood working tool up while you guide it? I'm trying to viusalize what you are talkign about...


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Apr 17, 2006)

Here you go...this is what I was looking at before I jumped off the cliff and bought a lathe[]
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/dpl.html


----------



## Nolan (Apr 17, 2006)

Mrgreen,


> might take you up on that offer, though... I'm not in a huge rush, I think I will be buying a mandrel, bushings, and barrel trimmer sometime soon and (along with Dario's gifts) give it a go on either the drill press (I'm young, I have a good back ) or try one of these super cheap-o lathes from Harbor Frieght.



If your gonna wait dont buy the mandrel cuz it wont work on the lathe (wrong Morese Taper size) and only an opinion but if your gonna put out 40.00 for a HF lathe than put out a little more for the Jet Pen Lathe. It comes with mandrel, slimeline bushings and tools.
Nolan


----------



## kgwaugh (Apr 17, 2006)

I think that Dick (of dickydotcom) uses this little lathe from Grizzly---http://www.grizzly.com/products/H2669---and if you are buying a house, you can always use an electric drill if you don't already have one!


----------



## txbob (Apr 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redfishsc_
> <br />
> If anyone knows any ways of sharpening spindle gouges, skews, and rouging gouges without a grinder, let me and Mr. Green know because you'll do both of us a bigol flavor.


I prefer a 1 x 31" belt sander with a 120 grit belt. I have 6" slow speed and 8" high speed grinders, but rarely use them. For just routine sharpening, i.e. not reshaping the tool, I use diamond plates and sharpen by hand.
txbob


----------



## loglugger (Apr 17, 2006)

I build a drill press setup like pennstate has a long time ago to make toy wheels. If you have a bench top drill press lay it on itâ€™s side and block it sold then you donâ€™t get a kink in your back and neck.
Robert E Lee


----------



## mrgreen (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the tips, suggestions, and offers! The Jet pen lathe looks pretty perfect for me, with the included mandrel and bushings, if I can find a good price on a used one... I'm watching 2 on ebay that end in a 6 and 9 days respectively. I can't seem to find any for sale online or a retailer in my area (listed by Jet's website anyways). Any advice on what would be a good bid for these, taking $20 shipping into account? They are listed as new by a seller with a good rating.

If you know anyone who wants to sell one, please send them my way! I'm going to give it a week or two or of looking around to see if I can't come up with a good find, then I will start looking at the drill press option (it's a full mounted to it's own table/stand affair, so I can't tip it over. It's also my father-in-laws, so decidedly less convienient to use). So, Nolan, how much you want for it? 

Next up on my search came the Wilton 99177 (suggested by redfishsc)... $100 free shipping on Amazon. It'll push my budget a bit when I add the mandrel, bushings, and barrel trimmer (which are included with the Jet - which carries a higher MSRP), but with Darios kind offer it could be doable. Anyone else have an opinion on this unit? He mentioned it being a rudimentary... more or less than the Jet pen lathe?

EDIT: Wanted to add that I was looking more closely at the eBay auction, and then (eventaully) found the website of the company I think is selling these on eBay: ToolSteal.com. Anyone have any experience with this outfit? They list for $99.95 shipped on the site, which seems like a good deal for what you get with it. Wouldn't want to get scammed and get nothing though. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Skye (Apr 17, 2006)

If you ask me:

Look for something like this for a lathe: http://www.pennstateind.com/store/tclpro.html

You can find ones that look like that (variable speed, hand wheel) for a good bit less at Harbor Freight or ebay from time to time. Mine is a no-name version of said lathe, has worked well for me so far. Some people have found them for about $100 new.

Basic tools you'll need:

Bushings, start with slimlines, hard to screw up.
Mandrel.
Round nose, I can turn most anything with one, as skew would be great too though.
A sharpening stone. Just a plain ol knife stone will work, just a lot more work to keep a sharp edge.
Hand drill with barrel trimmer. Just buy the basic 7mm trimmer for now.
Pair of el cheapo safety glasses.
Some basic blanks.
Homemade pen vise made from wood. Gonna be tough drilling yor blanks, takes a good eye... or a drill press, lol
Some MicroMesh. You can get it for as little as $10 from the right people.
Some thick CA to glue the tubes into the blanks.
Some sort of cheap friction polish for starters, or some spray laquer, or some more CA. If you want to keep it simple, Micromesh it then friction stick it. It's kind of a cheap, not so pretty finish, but your trying to get started cheap.
Pen kits. Can get slimlines for as cheap as $1.70 at the right places.

That's about all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Nolan (Apr 17, 2006)

The Jet comes with everything you will need to get started, I dont know about the Wilton one. I have used my Jet for about 4 or so months (thats how long I have been turning pens). The offer was to give you the lathe when my new one shows up. I dont know how long you want to wait so thats why I sent the ebay link (dont know if you got it). I paid I think 75.00 with shipping. I suggest you just bid on how much you can afford and if you win than you get one if not hold on and I will send you my used one. I must warn you though this may lead to serious problem that has you dreaming of wood and pen kits!![][] I bought a router from tool steal and all went well.
Nolan


----------



## Dario (Apr 17, 2006)

Robert,

If you are really on a tight budget, you better wait for Nolan's (VERY) generous offer.  Something you won't see often.


----------



## mrgreen (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes, it IS an amazingly generous offer. I'll probably put a very small bid in on one of the eBay auctions, but I'm going to kind of get in a holding pattern and see what happens with Nolan here...  In the meantime I was thinking I could also start gathering some local wood. My family has porperty scattered all around Michigan (2 large farms, 80 acres of land in the UP, another 10 in the northern LP between both sides of my family and the in-laws) so "fresh" wood as well as old lumber used in houses, cabins, barns, etc. is plentiful for me.

I need to search around here for the proper techniques to dry and cut the stuff, but my father-in-law has a pretty good workshop (everything but a lathe ) so access to a table or band saw, or whatever is considered the proper way to do it shouldn't be hard for me.

So, Nolan, what kind of lathe are lusting after?


----------



## Nolan (Apr 17, 2006)

My new lathe is a Jet vs thanks to Dario's heads up on a sale so I got it at a great deal. I will let you know when it comes in. Let me know if you get one in the mean time. All I ask is that you pass on the good deed when you get a chance. 

Nolan


----------



## mrgreen (Apr 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> <br />My new lathe is a Jet vs thanks to Dario's heads up on a sale so I got it at a great deal. I will let you know when it comes in. Let me know if you get one in the mean time. All I ask is that you pass on the good deed when you get a chance.
> 
> Nolan



Absolutely. I will tell you the same thing I told Dario: If I ever find myself not using anything he you give me I will come back here and give it to another new woodturner. So when I upgrade, or have to stop turning for some reason, I will make sure that it stays in use by SOMEONE.

I'm actually going to try to turn my father-in-law onto this. He is the kind of guy who would dig this (rebuilds mechanical pinball machines and jukeboxes from the 40's and 50's as a hobby). If he gets teh bug he'll just go buy a nice lathe and be done with it (ah, to have extra money like that) and I'll invite myself over and pass yours on.

Anyways, I'm in no hurry. I was actually just emailing Dario and realized how busy I am right now with work, school, and family stuff. So, in the meantime, I'll poke around here and see what I can learn!

Thanks again!


----------



## Dario (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> <br /><b>All I ask is that you pass on the good deed when you get a chance. </b>
> 
> Nolan



Nolan, 

Thank you. You just made our day []


----------



## splinter99 (Apr 18, 2006)

let me know when you get set up..I would be happy to send you some blanks of some different woods to try..I can pre drill them and square them up for you if you like.

harold


----------



## leehljp (Apr 18, 2006)

I would like to add one comment on wood. As mentioned by redfishsc, there are lots of places to get free wood. One thing I have learned is that many woodworking places discard the very wood that penturners like the most - culls with figured gained ends with splits, knots, warped ends, sap wood, bark areas - these woods are usually the best for pen turning. Let them dry or microwave them before using though.

Enjoy your new hobby. It might even suppliment your income![]


----------



## Skye (Apr 18, 2006)

Not to mention tree services. There's probably some close to you that'll let you wander through their yard and buy a log or two.


----------



## mrgreen (Apr 24, 2006)

Well, I'm back (I've actually been lurking here daily for the past week [])... Want to start by thanking everyone for their helpfulness and generosity! After some research and help from members of this forum and others, I'm going to break down and buy the Wilton lathe which was recommended early on in this thread, despite Nolan's extremely kind offer. If anyone has any last minute warnings or information before I swing my Menards to get one of these (Wilton mini lathe #99177, I believe is the model) please let me know. I hope to get all the materials I need together in the next couple weeks, so hopefully I'll be posting pen pics soon! 

Any advice about which particular brands of mandrel, barrel trimmer, etc I should order? Any good sales going on? 

Harold - thanks for that offer, I will definately take you up on it once I get turning...


----------



## Snazzypens (Apr 24, 2006)

HI Mr Green, I am also a new turner I am actually waiting on my lathe. I was going to suggest something but you do not need it. I was going to say why do not approach a company that has the exact lathe you want and make a arrangements to pay it off. That is how I got mine. We lost everything in a house fire in August last year. So we are still rebuilding and with five children I know first hand about being tight budgets. But I found a great company that let me get everything and pay it off in $20 lots or whatever you can afford. YOu know little bits like that you do not really miss. Large lumps you do. I made the decision that I am worth it you know. I understand you want to buy a house. Well we are rebuilding a house due to no insurance coming through. As for Wood. I found out yesterday approach your local council. So when they cut down trees they are keeping me little pieces to drop off that are nice. Cool!! Next to figure out how to dry it but it works. Or ebay for like a couple of dollars there is lots of nice blanks. So do it in a smaller scale and build up. That what I am doing and it is exciting. 
bye Toni


----------



## Skye (Apr 24, 2006)

man, I screwed up my reply from not being logged in. Arg!


----------



## Daniel (Apr 24, 2006)

You could try running a wanted ad in a low cost paper. locally we have what is called the Nickel Paper. it is nothing but line ads. your size limiotations may make it harder to find but there may be a retired lathe or two setting in garages around town. Also since you have more time than money, you could scour flea markets and garage sales. not a lot of chance there but you may get lucky. I would really suggest getting a lathe somehow though. it can be set up to do your drilling with. end milling can be done by hand. and cutting blanks can be done with a low cost miter box set up.
here is my next suggestion. take your hundred dollars. go find the most outstanding piece of exotic, Preferable not common to even the penturners, possibly have it stabalized or stay with dense or oily type woods. find someone with a band saw and cut all the wood into blanks. then come advertise them on this group as well as the other penturning groups. make a decent profit and then do it again and again until you have built your start up funds a bit. that is a longer and riskier method as you could pick some lemon woods. it is not out of line to ask questions to get a feel for the demand of a certain wood here though. with those that are willing to send you tools etc. it is not much of a stretch that many here would buy your wood just to help you get going also.
good luck, I would not want to try and start up on only $100.
I started with $2000 and already had a lathe, bandsaw and, and drill press. I still think you can do it but you will have to get very creative.


----------



## mrgreen (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas. I have access to just about every kind of basic power tool except a lathe. [] My father in laws basement workshop (which is ~3 miles away) has a very nice drill press, bandsaw, grinder, belt/table sander (not sure what the official name for that tool is), vices, clamps, you name it. I'll actually be storing and using the lathe there (much cleaner than trying to do it in my apartment)!

The Wilton lathe is only $80 at Menards (and actually looks pretty decent, and is well thought of by many as a starter or travel lathe), and I go the go ahead from my wife to spend a bit more than I planned on originally. 

So, $80 for  the lathe, about $20 for the mandrel and bushings, $20 for sandpaper, micromesh, CA. $20 for finishing supplies. I'm going to buy a box of 20 "random" blanks from Dario on this forum for $30, and he generously offered me a couple of his old tools (skew and gouge). That's $170, and I am missing something... oh a barrel trimmer and kits! Cigar kits are on sale for $3 at Arisona Silhouette, so I'll probably get 10 of those to start, and I am still hunting around for a good price on a trimmer... suggestions?

All in all, I think I will end up a bit over $225, which isn't to bad. WAY more than I wanted to, but cheap compared to how bad it could be!



> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />You could try running a wanted ad in a low cost paper. locally we have what is called the Nickel Paper. it is nothing but line ads. your size limiotations may make it harder to find but there may be a retired lathe or two setting in garages around town. Also since you have more time than money, you could scour flea markets and garage sales. not a lot of chance there but you may get lucky. I would really suggest getting a lathe somehow though. it can be set up to do your drilling with. end milling can be done by hand. and cutting blanks can be done with a low cost miter box set up.
> here is my next suggestion. take your hundred dollars. go find the most outstanding piece of exotic, Preferable not common to even the penturners, possibly have it stabalized or stay with dense or oily type woods. find someone with a band saw and cut all the wood into blanks. then come advertise them on this group as well as the other penturning groups. make a decent profit and then do it again and again until you have built your start up funds a bit. that is a longer and riskier method as you could pick some lemon woods. it is not out of line to ask questions to get a feel for the demand of a certain wood here though. with those that are willing to send you tools etc. it is not much of a stretch that many here would buy your wood just to help you get going also.
> good luck, I would not want to try and start up on only $100.
> I started with $2000 and already had a lathe, bandsaw and, and drill press. I still think you can do it but you will have to get very creative.


----------



## Skye (Apr 25, 2006)

Dont forget bushings.

You'll also want some lower grade sanding paper, but you can probably snag that from the shop.

You'll need some way of sharpening your tools. While a slow grinder is great (I have to use a fast) just a sharpening stone will work. Works better on a round-nose or a skew. Those are the only two I ever use, I never use a gouge. Some blanks will have you sharpening (or at least  honing) your tools a few times with just that blank.

Some CA accelerator wouldent hurt. Good for drying blanks quickly.

Some cheap safety goggles or glasses.

Make your own sleeves out of hardwood or corian and just buy a 7mm barrel trimmer. Saves money.


----------



## mrgreen (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Dont forget bushings.
> 
> You'll also want some lower grade sanding paper, but you can probably snag that from the shop.


I think I mentioned bushings, but if not, I won't forget them. [] What grades would recommend having around? I have 160-400 in about 5 levels, and I'll add another 5 micromesh onto that. Is lower than that needed to start?



> You'll need some way of sharpening your tools. While a slow grinder is great (I have to use a fast) just a sharpening stone will work. Works better on a round-nose or a skew. Those are the only two I ever use, I never use a gouge. Some blanks will have you sharpening (or at least  honing) your tools a few times with just that blank.
> 
> Some CA accelerator wouldent hurt. Good for drying blanks quickly.
> 
> Some cheap safety goggles or glasses.


I'm not sure if the grider has any speed controls, so it might have to be fast. Sharpening stone is a good suggestion, though, I need one anyways.


> Make your own sleeves out of hardwood or corian and just buy a 7mm barrel trimmer. Saves money.


Just to be sure I am understanding what you are saying, get the [smallest] 7mm shaft for the trimmer and make a sleeve to go around that to fit it into larger tubes, right? Or just get the trimmer head and make a shaft to whatever size I need on the lathe?

I guess reading the sites (which are selling these things, of course) it made it sound like the shaft cleaned out the tubes as well as trimmed the wood... I'm all for saving money though. 

Also, will the 1/2 inch trimmer be wide enough for most pens, or will the 3/4" be neccisary eventually. Seems like the trimmer would just need to even out the area where the pen actually meets the bushing, and 1/2" is pretty wide for what is usually the narrowest part of the pen...

Thanks


----------



## Skye (Apr 25, 2006)

No, that should be fine for sandpaper. Your Micromesh alone should be 9 sheets though, not 5.

I use a fast grinder, my father-in-law has a slow one. I can use the fast one, I'm just burning through my tools a little faster than norm. At the ammount I get to turn a week, they'll still last quite a while. lol

Yeah, it does also clean the tubes but I've found that to be a problem really. Once the shaft gets a little dirty it grabs the inside walls of the tube like a mofo. I've found just using a pick works fine. Some people probably have more luck with them. One other good thing about the sleeves is that they swap out quicker than changing the shafts. Just slide on the one you need. If you're doing a Baron or something, it'll come in real handy. I've yet to do one though.

Not sure about the 1/2" or 3/4. I dont know what size an Emperor uses, but I think a a 1/2 inch will fit a cigar. While I think I have one of each, I've yet to use the 1/2" and never really noticed there was a size difference till I read your post. I dont see the downside in jumping into the 3/4 though. Rather safe than sorry I say. Maybe someone else can shed  a little more light.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 25, 2006)

looks like it is coming together. Blanks from Dario are a great choice. there are lots of low cost blanks out there, but I find it much harder to sell pens made from them. hopefully buying better blanks will help you sell a pen or three fairly quickly.
Good luck, can't wait to see what you turn out.


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 26, 2006)

It sounds like your determined, so, I'm sure you'll make it work. Having a lathe is a must but you might also try contacting the wood shops at the high schools or community colleges in the area. Good luck!


----------



## mrgreen (May 3, 2006)

Well, I FINALLY bought a lathe. Got the Wilton mini lathe from Menards for $80... looks like a decent piece of hardware, and hopefully will get me through for a year or two at least! I'm placing an order for some kits, madrels, etc, tomorrow and Dario has been keeping in touch with me via email the last weeks, and is very kindly sending me some freebies!

Thank you to everyone who has helped answer my questions, and has offered advice as well as supplies to get me started! I'm REALLY looking forward to turning my first pen (actually probably a pencil to help with my ever growing Sudoku addiction), and I will be sure to post pics of it here. []


----------



## blodal (May 4, 2006)

I bought the Wilton lathe. I have turned about 8 pens so far. I am pleased with it. I guess you got the word on the 60 degree live center for the tail stock.

Good luck. I am really enjoying turning pens.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrgreen_
> <br />Well, I FINALLY bought a lathe. Got the Wilton mini lathe from Menards for $80... looks like a decent piece of hardware, and hopefully will get me through for a year or two at least!



Yep I ended up with 2 of these.  They're nice little lathes.



> I'm REALLY looking forward to turning my first pen (actually probably a pencil to help with my ever growing Sudoku addiction), and I will be sure to post pics of it here. []



I too am addicted to Sudoku.  I may have to join SA(Sudoku Anonymous).


----------



## Dario (May 4, 2006)

Robert,

Your package went out today.  Should be there early next week.  

Enjoy and stay safe!


----------



## mrgreen (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blodal_
> <br />I bought the Wilton lathe. I have turned about 8 pens so far. I am pleased with it. I guess you got the word on the 60 degree live center for the tail stock.
> 
> Good luck. I am really enjoying turning pens.



Did you add a 60 degree live stock or is the included stock 60 degrees? I honestly haven't taken it out of the box yet (nothing to do with it yet ), so I can't say that I know one way or the other.

Dario, again, is an amazingly nice guy and very very generous. I have a mandrel on order and hopefully everything times out OK so I will turn my first pen next weekend... can't wait!


----------



## blodal (May 5, 2006)

This was from Randy:


 "Does your list of tools include a 60Â° live center for the tailstock?? This is one thing that new pen crafters frequently overlook and are generally note advised about until they already have a problem. The live center that comes with "MOST" wood lathes is designed to be used with wood, strangely enough; but will most likely give you all sorts of trouble if mated with the steel mandrel required for pen turning."

I bought mine from Penn State Ind. for about $20.00. The one that comes with the Wilton is not a 60Â°.


----------

